# كيف يتم فحص ال Igbt



## yazeedisaied11 (2 يناير 2008)

اريد معرفة كيف يتم فحص ال Igbt


----------



## schlumberger (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السادة الكرام في ملتقى المهندسن 
سؤالى كيف يتم فحص ال ibgt 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى 
المشكلة مع هذه القطع هو صعوبة قياسها لأن الدخول هو بوابة MOS ترانزيستور و المفروض أن تقيس OPEN مع باقى الأجزاء ، والخرج باعث و مجمع لترانزيستور عادى والمفروض أيضا أن تقيس OPEN مع باقى الأجزاء ،وهذا ما لم تزود بدايود
لهذا بالقياس Short بين أى جزأين يؤكد تلف القطعة بينما قياس OPEN بين كل الأجزاء لا يؤكد سلامه القطعة لأن ربما يكون عيبها لأنها لا توصل.
الحل الوحيد المضمون لقياسها هو اداؤها فى الدائرة


----------



## abdeshafee (6 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبعد
اولا igbt معروف له ثلاثة اطراف هى C,E,G وهذه الاطراف بقياس المقاومة بينها تعطى دائرة مفتوحة الا فى حالة الترانزستور الذى يحتوى على دايود حماية بين C و E فانه يظهر فى القياس ناحية مقاومة صغيرة وناحية مقاومة كبيرة فاذا تحقق ذلك ننتقل للخطوة التالية اما اذا لم يتحقق ذلك دل على تلف الترانزستور
الخطوة التالية توصيل الافوميتر على وضع الاوم بيE و G بحيث يكون الطرف الاحمر علىE و الطرف الاسود على G وذلك لشحن البوابة G لمدة ثانيتين ثم نقيس بين C و E بحيث يكون الطرف الاحمر مع C و الاسود مع E فنجد ان قراءة الافوميتر تعطى مقاومة مقروءة وليس ما لا نهاية وفى اثناء القياس اذا لمسنا الطرف G باليد لتفريغ الشحنة فان قراءة الافوميتر تتغير الى ما لا نهاية اى تعود لدائرة مفتوحة ونكرر هذه الخطوات من شحن البوابة والقياس ثم التفريغ والقياس مرة اخرى للتأكيد ويذلك يكون الترانزستور سليم


----------

